# 2012 GL450 vs 2012 Audi Q7?- NYC



## FmrBusinessBAnker (Feb 24, 2015)

I am trying to decide which makes more sense for uber. I am planing to purchase one of these cars any ideas which is better?


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

I think purchasing a vehicle just to uber is a terrible idea. However, NYC is a different game . I'd say get the Q7 becauae of higher resale value when you try to sell it.


----------



## FmrBusinessBAnker (Feb 24, 2015)

uber_sea said:


> I think purchasing a vehicle just to uber is a terrible idea. However, NYC is a different game . I'd say get the Q7 becauae of higher resale value when you try to sell it.


Thanks!! Uber isn't the primary reason for vehicle but it is a factor.


----------



## bilyvh (Feb 4, 2015)

Why are you considering these 2 cars? Both Mercedes and Audi will be very expensive in servicing while getting thrashed for Uber. If you're looking to go for SUV then get a used Suburban.


----------



## FmrBusinessBAnker (Feb 24, 2015)

bilyvh said:


> Why are you considering these 2 cars? Both Mercedes and Audi will be very expensive in servicing while getting thrashed for Uber. If you're looking to go for SUV then get a used Suburban.


bilyvh I like both cars. The Suburban aka behemoth is just to big.


----------



## bilyvh (Feb 4, 2015)

But you do know it won't qualify for SUV right? Only for Black.


----------



## FmrBusinessBAnker (Feb 24, 2015)

bilyvh said:


> But you do know it won't qualify for SUV right? Only for Black.


I have to check again. I thought the GL450 is in the SUV category. Do you drive the Suburban? Where do you get most of you hails?


----------



## bilyvh (Feb 4, 2015)

Right sorry the GL is good for SUV, Q7 is only Black.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

FmrBusinessBAnker said:


> I am trying to decide which makes more sense for uber. 2012 GL450 vs 2012 Audi Q7?- NYC


 2006 Pontiac Montana and such.


----------



## WARSH101 (Mar 2, 2015)

Look at the 2011 or newer Lexus LX 460, The price will be very close, and most dealerships offer extended 100k warranties for around $2,500 that you can build into the monthly price, I bought mine about 2 months ago, its was the best decision I ever made, My weekly income has doubled, as I can now except UberX, UberXL & Uber Select calls , and people love the vehicle!

Getting a nice luxury vehicle really helps you to stand out with the uber customers, I have people tell me all the time that my car is the nicest Uber that they have ever been in.

o yea, my ratting is currently at 4.94, up from 4.8 in the last 2 months since I upgraded the car.

On another note, the most affordable full size SUV that you will find that will allow you to qualify for Uber X, Uber XL , Uber Select and Black car is the acura MDX, I ran all the numbers and its the car that will offer the best bang for the buck, I could be making more as my car payment on this vehicle woudl have been around $250 a month less then the Lexus, but i'm happy with my decision.


----------



## FmrBusinessBAnker (Feb 24, 2015)

WARSH101 said:


> Look at the 2011 or newer Lexus LX 460, The price will be very close, and most dealerships offer extended 100k warranties for around $2,500 that you can build into the monthly price, I bought mine about 2 months ago, its was the best decision I ever made, My weekly income has doubled, as I can now except UberX, UberXL & Uber Select calls , and people love the vehicle!
> 
> Getting a nice luxury vehicle really helps you to stand out with the uber customers, I have people tell me all the time that my car is the nicest Uber that they have ever been in.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advise! I prefer the GL over the LX anyday. The MDX is a great option for Uber Black!


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

In New York the GL is only good for a year or so, if I'm not mistaken..


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

GL 350 new is about 65k plus tax title license...has huge fuel savings.. (Diesel vs Gasoline) Fill up every time you cross into Jersey at a Wawa cheap diesel there.. 
Longer life is what I'm thinking. Unless you'e getting the GL450 dirt cheap..


----------



## FmrBusinessBAnker (Feb 24, 2015)

bezi_NY said:


> GL 350 new is about 65k plus tax title license...has huge fuel savings.. (Diesel vs Gasoline) Fill up every time you cross into Jersey at a Wawa cheap diesel there..
> Longer life is what I'm thinking. Unless you'e getting the GL450 dirt cheap..


bezi_NY Thank you for your insight! I am not opposed to the GL350. It is worth considering. I wish I could get the GL450 dirt cheap. I am doing a cash deal no payments. I have to look into the 1yr left for GL for Uber SUV. Please let me know if you confirm.


----------



## Bully (Jul 10, 2014)

What do you guys mean by there is only 1 year left for the GL?


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

http://www.driveubernyc.com/vehicles/full-list/



FmrBusinessBAnker said:


> bezi_NY Thank you for your insight! I am not opposed to the GL350. It is worth considering. I wish I could get the GL450 dirt cheap. I am doing a cash deal no payments. I have to look into the 1yr left for GL for Uber SUV. Please let me know if you confirm.


http://www.driveubernyc.com/vehicles/full-list/

http://www.driveubernyc.com/tlc-overview/

The Link above is what I was going off of..


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

I like the GL myself.. 

I am using an old 2001 ml430 in Jersey right now to test the waters.. 

Shopping for a car myself.. I'm almost thinking it's better to wait for the 2016 model to start rolling out and buying a 2015 then..


----------



## FmrBusinessBAnker (Feb 24, 2015)

Now I get what you mean. That's why I opted for the 2012 at least. I'm not sure when they will change the minimum year for Black/SUV to 2011.


----------



## bilyvh (Feb 4, 2015)

If you get a 2012 model your car will be kicked off Uber and other black car bases come Jan 1 2017 as per TLC 5yr black car rule


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

http://www.nyc.gov/html/tlc/downloads/pdf/black_car_retirement_sheet.pdf

This is the retirement sheet for Tlc...

Good luck with the GL!!! I love that truck so much I'd buy it new for personal use as well as Fhv use.


----------



## FmrBusinessBAnker (Feb 24, 2015)

I bet. It's an excellent car!! Thanks for the retirement sheet list. I plan to eventually upgrade to the new body GL anyway.


----------



## FmrBusinessBAnker (Feb 24, 2015)

bilyvh said:


> If you get a 2012 model your car will be kicked off Uber and other black car bases come Jan 1 2017 as per TLC 5yr black car rule


That still gives me a couple years of use. I'm fine with that.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Don't forget that Uber change opinions regularly.

And they pay little attention to local regulation concerning vehicles in my experience.

As an example a licensed Private Hire vehicle can be used for 10 yrs from new, you can choose to get it relicensed in the last month of its ninth year andblose one months inpsection to get an extra 11months overall though.

But Uber are now routinely deactivating Lux vehicles on an 09 plate (registered in the middle of 2009)

Even though TFL allow that car to be used till at least 2019, a bit longer if you get it retested just before it turns 10yrs old as mentioned above.

Any vehicle purchase is best done with consideration given to the fact Uber may move the goalposts and you have the stark choice of having to spend money to stay on Uber.

If the vehicle you have is acceptable to other work, such a TNC companies then you have flexibility and a chance to work elsewhere.

It is for this reason I always advise cars such as the E Class Mercedes is a more normal colour such as Black or Silver.

It may be fashionable to have a white car with funky coloured leather.

But few companies, other than Uber, would allow such a vehicle on their Executive fleet.


----------



## FmrBusinessBAnker (Feb 24, 2015)

UberLuxbod said:


> Don't forget that Uber change opinions regularly.
> 
> And they pay little attention to local regulation concerning vehicles in my experience.
> 
> ...


Boring black on black is required in NYC either way. No funky colours here ha. I prefer that either way.


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

FmrBusinessBAnker said:


> That still gives me a couple years of use. I'm fine with that.


I'm looking for a suv now and was wondering how that GL is doing?

Also, did you wish you had the space of a suburban on any jobs yet?


----------



## ubernyc (Aug 15, 2014)

dont look into a 2015 suburban or mercedes and join uber because u will have to pick uberx and uberxl fares too. loss of money and gas


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm not in NY, but we do have a 2010 GL450. We've had suburbans up till then. Hubby was tired of them, but we still have 4 kids at home so needed to seat 6. Here, it qualifies for Select and XL so it's been good for us. We would have bought it either way, but there are a couple of issues I don't like with it that may have been changed in more recent models. The signal is right by the cruise control and the cruise control is in a more natural spot for the signal so the first few times I drove it, I kept setting cruise control rather than signalling. Hubby did it, too. The 3rd row seats have automatic buttons to lower them, but the only seat that allows access to the third row, is not self-explanatory and it was much easier to get in and out of the 3rd row in the suburban. Once you're in the 3rd row, someone has to let you out because you can't reach the lever.

My 2 cents


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

Merc Cruise control is about the most messed up I've ever encountered. I used to think the 2000 Buick I had was bad... not any more! Cruise control should be buttons on the wheel. In an E-class the cruise control stalk is on top and the turn signal is on the bottom. When I first drove one I hit the cruise a few times by mistake. Then the C-class and GLK swap the levers! Turn signal on top and cruise on the bottom. Same issue. Merc is also one of the few brands that still offers a column shift. Kudos to them for that - column shift + paddle shifters is the proper setup for an automatic. It frees up the center console for nice things like cupholders and storage space. It does mess with my head a bit since I'm used to driving an E-class with a column shift. If I drive my girlfriend's car I end up washing the windshield when I meant to change gears. She drives a Toyota and it has a stalk for the wiper controls right where I'm used to looking for the gear selector. Her shifter is in the center console where cupholders are supposed to go unless it's a stick shift. I like driving a stick shift but if it doesn't have three pedals column shift + paddles is the way to go. Give me a clutch or put the gear select on the steering column.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

LOL We have the same issue. We have the GL450 and a BMW 750Li. The gear shift on the Benz is where the windshield wiper is on the BMW. Drives my husband crazy! I do like it out of the way on the Benz, but I agree that the turn signal and cruise control levers are whacked. It just goes to show how over engineered they are. I had to break out the manual on the BMW to figure out where the unlock button was for the doors and every time a pax gets in, they can't find the handle to pull the door closed because it's pretty much invisible unless you know where it is or you've already closed the door. Honestly, I miss my suburban.


----------



## bilyvh (Feb 4, 2015)

@Casandria , what year is your 750Li? How do you like it? Any problems encountered? I've always heard BMWs have various problems, my friend has an X5 and it's constantly in the shop for menial electrical issues, another friend has a 5 series with similar problems...is it just their bad luck or is the BMW really just a toy that sucks out money?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

@bilyvh Before I got remarried, I always had less fancy cars. When the transmission fell out of my Ford Winstar, my dream car was a Suburban with leather seats, a TV (kids were still little then) and heated seats. I got all but the heated seats. LOVED that car. Met hubby and was introduced to the world of BMW, Range Rover, Mercedes, etc.

We had an X5 at one point and didn't have any problems with it until I drowned it (long story). Hubby loves BMW and has been to their driving school and owned several and from what he's said, he hasn't had more problems with them than anything else. The 750Li is a 2010. I personally think it's way over engineered, but it does drive really well. The only issue that we've encountered is that they start going through oil and it's nothing that can really be fixed according to the dealership. It isn't leaking or burning, it's just being used more so we have to add a quart every 3-4 weeks. The car we were borrowing before was a 2011 and it did the same thing only worse, but the one we have now is a twin turbo engine so not sure if that factors in or not. I've heard people have a lot of problems with the 740 series so the type of engine might be the culprit.

So far, we've had more issues with the Benz. The ignition and the key had to be replaced and the rear washer fixed (the dealership covered those), but then it needed some other work (I can't remember what now, but it was $1400) and paying for that is what really strapped us and it still needs the struts replaced because of the whole 4Matic thing.

@John Harris Care to chime in here since you know more about this than I do?


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

Casandria said:


> I'm not in NY, but we do have a 2010 GL450. We've had suburbans up till then. Hubby was tired of them, but we still have 4 kids at home so needed to seat 6. Here, it qualifies for Select and XL so it's been good for us. We would have bought it either way, but there are a couple of issues I don't like with it that may have been changed in more recent models. The signal is right by the cruise control and the cruise control is in a more natural spot for the signal so the first few times I drove it, I kept setting cruise control rather than signalling. Hubby did it, too. The 3rd row seats have automatic buttons to lower them, but the only seat that allows access to the third row, is not self-explanatory and it was much easier to get in and out of the 3rd row in the suburban. Once you're in the 3rd row, someone has to let you out because you can't reach the lever.
> 
> My 2 cents


I wanted a gl diesel so bad, but the diesel ones are holding their value really well! To the point that it makes more s


ubernyc said:


> dont look into a 2015 suburban or mercedes and join uber because u will have to pick uberx and uberxl fares too. loss of money and gas


Going with Suburban. 2015.. Before I get flamed 50% use for fhv is my plan...Worst ****ing time of year to buy too. 2016 models are probably already going through assembly line..
Do I have to rid the beard?

http://my.dealersocket.com/NewEBroc...SiteId=sGYRGZSQsNI=&NoRedirect=1#.VRYUsfnF98E


----------



## ubernyc (Aug 15, 2014)

It was a typo, I meant to say go with the suburban and not the Mercedes. I have a 2015 suburban also.


----------



## bilyvh (Feb 4, 2015)

Casandria , cool thanks for the input 

bezi_NY , hot damn, 74 thousand bucks on a brand new Suburban. Just curious on the math side of it, I am assuming you will work for the next 5 yrs like a dog to squeeze out every penny out of this monster? I saw a 2013 Suburban LTZ for $38K, so this thing has another 3 years of life on it, maybe this was a better deal? Interested in your feedback.


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

bezi_NY , hot damn, 74 thousand bucks on a brand new Suburban. Just curious on the math side of it, I am assuming you will work for the next 5 yrs like a dog to squeeze out every penny out of this monster? I saw a 2013 Suburban LTZ for $38K, so this thing has another 3 years of life on it, maybe this was a better deal? Interested in your feedback.[/QUOTE]
Didn't pay 74, paid -66590.. Had to fight tooth and nail for that deal and hours searching the web... Price is just over base price. Could probably have done better August- 2016.. And the vehicle is 50% personal use. Plan on keeping for personal use a lot longer than 3-5 years. anything can happen between now and 3 years.... Not betting the ranch on Uber thats for sure.. I also need to show some more income for some other plans I have and I felt driving would be a good second job. And to quote "When your plan meets the real world, the real world wins. Nothing goes as planned. Errors pile up. " and 
"Planning Error #1: Relying on Plans Leads to Failure." lol


----------



## FmrBusinessBAnker (Feb 24, 2015)

What a difference one year makes!!


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

FmrBusinessBAnker said:


> What a difference one year makes!!


lol totally agree! I still like the GL Benz


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

I wouldn't consider an older Q7, but the 2017 Q7 as it is all new this year and starts at $55k. It can even drive itself for 15 seconds at a time, or longer if you stick a water bottle in the steering wheel.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

For livery work? Neither, but this thread is pretty old so I'm guessing you already made your decision.

The best advice i can give is to not try to reinvent the wheel. With a car that is going to be abused, stick to what's proven to work and easy enough to work on and get parts for.


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> For livery work? Neither, but this thread is pretty old so I'm guessing you already made your decision.
> 
> The best advice i can give is to not try to reinvent the wheel. With a car that is going to be abused, stick to what's proven to work and easy enough to work on and get parts for.


Reflecting a little


----------



## FmrBusinessBAnker (Feb 24, 2015)

bezi_NY said:


> lol totally agree! I still like the GL Benz


So do I! I'm always staring at it. The new body is slick and the features are incredible. I want!!!! Lol


----------



## FmrBusinessBAnker (Feb 24, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> For livery work? Neither, but this thread is pretty old so I'm guessing you already made your decision.
> 
> The best advice i can give is to not try to reinvent the wheel. With a car that is going to be abused, stick to what's proven to work and easy enough to work on and get parts for.


Solid advice. I got an X5 with 3rd row. She runs fantastic!


----------



## Jeanreau (Sep 13, 2015)

Get an older 2008ish GL diesel... the newer ones are bluetec... stuff is expensive.... i had a newer GL and I sure miss it... way better than the Audi in my opinion... and the ground clearance is second to one...


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

Jeanreau said:


> Get an older 2008ish GL diesel... the newer ones are bluetec... stuff is expensive.... i had a newer GL and I sure miss it... way better than the Audi in my opinion... and the ground clearance is second to one...


2008 is to old in New York. Besides, SUV is dead up here now.


----------



## FmrBusinessBAnker (Feb 24, 2015)

bezi_NY said:


> 2008 is to old in New York. Besides, SUV is dead up here now.


Dead indeed.


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

Asked them about it at the Uber office and they said we no longer encourage drivers to anything other than X. I encourage guys to to anything but uber X,Black,SUV,pizza delivery, what ever!! Don't do it!!

Welcomed aboard by Juno!!


----------



## FmrBusinessBAnker (Feb 24, 2015)

That's great bezi_NY Maybe Juno can bring new life to the business.


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

FmrBusinessBAnker said:


> That's great bezi_NY Maybe Juno can bring new life to the business.


It's taking off nicely!! And you can toggle off the Bliss/type of rides.


----------



## Rustyshackelford (May 8, 2015)

FmrBusinessBAnker said:


> I am trying to decide which makes more sense for uber. I am planing to purchase one of these cars any ideas which is better?


Wow saw this too late, but if youre still deciding I worked in a German mechanic shop for years, stay away from anything Audi, unless you have deep pockets, and love having it being repaired all the time. GL450s are tanks, they make awesome aftermarket parts for them (including air suspension with lifetime warranties). Im going to see how things go and I might get myself the same car. You can get good deals at dealer auctions.


----------



## FmrBusinessBAnker (Feb 24, 2015)

Rustyshackelford said:


> Wow saw this too late, but if youre still deciding I worked in a German mechanic shop for years, stay away from anything Audi, unless you have deep pockets, and love having it being repaired all the time. GL450s are tanks, they make awesome aftermarket parts for them (including air suspension with lifetime warranties). Im going to see how things go and I might get myself the same car. You can get good deals at dealer auctions.


I did rule out the Audi. So much electrical issues plus the back cabin is small and seemed smaller than it actually is. The GL is a beast. I have a pax tell me to make sure I negotiate a good maintenence package. He pays $500 for oil changes (I haven't verified but I saw his cars in his driveway). BMW had free standard service for the first 4 years/ 50K mikes. Regrettably I opted out the extended maintenance coverage.


----------



## Rustyshackelford (May 8, 2015)

FmrBusinessBAnker said:


> I did rule out the Audi. So much electrical issues plus the back cabin is small and seemed smaller than it actuall is.


cooling problems, timing chain tensioners (extremely expensive repair, cheaper to get another engine) the amps burn out constantly. Annoying misfire codes, that go into limp mode for no reason, I could go on. Get a gl450 or better yet the diesel if you can swing it, and dont look back.


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

Rustyshackelford said:


> Wow saw this too late, but if youre still deciding I worked in a German mechanic shop for years, stay away from anything Audi, unless you have deep pockets, and love having it being repaired all the time. GL450s are tanks, they make awesome aftermarket parts for them (including air suspension with lifetime warranties). Im going to see how things go and I might get myself the same car. You can get good deals at dealer auctions.


Yea, Audi and their vacuum leaks lol. It's to bad they don't make a suburban sized gl. On the other hand I did see and talk to an FCS driver in midtown yesterday that was driving a brand new GL and he said customers love the ride.


----------



## FmrBusinessBAnker (Feb 24, 2015)

bezi_NY said:


> Yea, Audi and their vacuum leaks lol. It's to bad they don't make a suburban sized gl. On the other hand I did see and talk to an FCS driver in midtown yesterday that was driving a brand new GL and he said customers love the ride.


I bet customers love it!


----------



## Rustyshackelford (May 8, 2015)

You can get a 2010-2011 at auction for under 20k. Good enough for uber. It's depreciated so much that even with tlc use you will get most your money back in 1-2 years. Rinse repeat.


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

I have a 2001 ml430 I gave to my daughter a college student. It to is a tank and if you use oem parts and fluids ( or the like) you will not likely have problem. I once ordered a fuel pump that I thought was Bosch but turned out to be a "euro part" Chinese part and guess what it failed in just over a year.. Replaced by a Bosch and guess what it's been three years and still running!


----------



## Rustyshackelford (May 8, 2015)

bezi_NY said:


> I have a 2001 ml430 I gave to my daughter a college student. It to is a tank and if you use oem parts and fluids ( or the like) you will not likely have problem. I once ordered a fuel pump that I thought was Bosch but turned out to be a "euro part" Chinese part and guess what it failed in just over a year.. Replaced by a Bosch and guess what it's been three years and still running!


you can get parts directly from who makes them once the car is old enough (they have contracts) So instead of buying the control arm from Mercedes and paying triple, you buy it from the guys who make it for mercedes. If you have access to Worldpac you save a ton of money. If i was certain they would give me cross dispatch, I wouldnt think twice, Id get a gl450.


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

Rustyshackelford said:


> You can get a 2010-2011 at auction for under 20k. Good enough for uber. It's depreciated so much that even with tlc use you will get most your money back in 1-2 years. Rinse repeat.


For uber if you have the plus option yes! If not a former yellow escape hybrid painted black and run and do X all day.. Anything more than that is a total waste!for Uber. Or wait for junos full launch and get the GL


----------



## Rustyshackelford (May 8, 2015)

bezi_NY said:


> For uber if you have the plus option yes! If not a former yellow escape hybrid painted black and run and do X all day.. Anything more than that is a total waste!for Uber. Or wait for junos full launch and get the GL


I want to see if Juno succeeds, to buy a car for them right now is just a waste. The best car to do X in my opinion is town car/crown vic/grand marquis gas aside they are tanks and super cheap to repair and they are specifically made for heavy duty use. That or get a ford cmaxx with under 50k miles for 10k. Cant get a better deal than that.


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

Rustyshackelford said:


> you can get parts directly from who makes them once the car is old enough (they have contracts) So instead of buying the control arm from Mercedes and paying triple, you buy it from the guys who make it for mercedes. If you have access to Worldpac you save a ton of money. If i was certain they would give me cross dispatch, I wouldnt think twice, Id get a gl450.


How long have you been registered with Uber?


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

Rustyshackelford said:


> I want to see if Juno succeeds, to buy a car for them right now is just a waste. The best car to do X in my opinion is town car/crown vic/grand marquis gas aside they are tanks and super cheap to repair and they are specifically made for heavy duty use. That or get a ford cmaxx with under 50k miles for 10k. Cant get a better deal than that.


A retired yellow escape hybrid. I've seen them running around the city. Painted black with spray paint. Total junk! You make less then yellow so deliver less than yellow


----------



## Rustyshackelford (May 8, 2015)

bezi_NY said:


> How long have you been registered with Uber?


Right after the cut off unfortunately. Im waiting to see how Juno goes then I will make my move.


----------



## Rustyshackelford (May 8, 2015)

bezi_NY said:


> A retired yellow escape hybrid. I've seen them running around the city. Painted black with spray paint. Total junk! You make less then yellow so deliver less than yellow


Ive seen a ton myself, but come on, if youre in the car over 10 hours a day, you want to be comfortable too. That metal is tired and weak, you will be throwing good money after bad to get that car semi road worthy. As I said I have been around cars since I was little, I know how it goes. A low mileage retired police crown vic is a better deal than those escapes.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Rustyshackelford said:


> Ive seen a ton myself, but come on, if youre in the car over 10 hours a day, you want to be comfortable too. That metal is tired and weak, you will be throwing good money after bad to get that car semi road worthy. As I said I have been around cars since I was little, I know how it goes. A low mileage retired police crown vic is a better deal than those escapes.


Agreed. There is no better car for taxi work than the crown vic / town car. Those cars were indestructible. And even if they did have some kind of major failure, you could get a working engine or transmission in that car in hours for like $400. It's a shame no one is using these cars anymore.


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

Rustyshackelford said:


> Right after the cut off unfortunately. Im waiting to see how Juno goes then I will make my move.


Smart man! Do not do it for Uber! The official launch I'm sure will be busy. It may be like Uber busy for the first two years and over saturated after that. They own their own base now and they probably are seting up to hire off the street.

Uber will probably be delivering food and plywood with their SUVs by next year. Maybe even horse manure.. They are so visionary they may even visualize car pool with trash pick up/private carting... Good news partners you can now deliver horse shit and do a run at the airport at the same time just put the horse shit in Ubers horse shit bags and remember to seal the lid!! Uber will not pay cleanup of a person pukes in your car because it smells so bad! It will even result in the removal of Ubers new VIP ( very intoxicated passengers list). That's right no more passed out passengers for you to take advantage of! Have a great day!!


----------



## Rustyshackelford (May 8, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Agreed. There is no better car for taxi work than the crown vic / town car. Those cars were indestructible. And even if they did have some kind of major failure, you could get a working engine or transmission in that car in hours for like $400. It's a shame no one is using these cars anymore.


I still see them, my favorite of those actually is a grand marquis, dont ask me why, you can get a 2011 (last year) with low miles for around 7-8k. Get it on the road and work...even with x rates, during december you will get you money back for the car. The only problem I see are PAX being upset that its not a new camry or whatever they are used to .

On those cars you can get a transmission from Ford with a warranty for 1500. You cant beat that.


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

M


Rustyshackelford said:


> I still see them, my favorite of those actually is a grand marquis, dont ask me why, you can get a 2011 (last year) with low miles for around 7-8k. Get it on the road and work...even with x rates, during december you will get you money back for the car. The only problem I see are PAX being upset that its not a new camry or whatever they are used to .
> 
> On those cars you can get a transmission from Ford with a warranty for 1500. You cant beat that.


most of Ubers fleet is beginning to show its age. The word is out on Uber and most of the new comers are gonna seal Ubers fate if you catch my drift.. Most of the good guys are have exited and are looking for the exits.


----------



## Rustyshackelford (May 8, 2015)

bezi_NY said:


> M
> 
> most of Ubers fleet is beginning to show its age. The word is out on Uber and most of the new comers are gonna seal Ubers fate if you catch my drift.. Most of the good guys are have exited and are looking for the exits.


Thats why I am sticking with the car I have and not making a move. I will see how this all plays out, either stop driving all together, join a good base, or something else. I refuse to do via as I do not want to be a bus driver, if that was the case, Ill go work for the city and get benefits.

I have been around the FHV world since before I can talk, what uber did in the last few years is a very sad thing to see. Its unprecedented, so we cant say "well this happened before, we just need to ride it out." Its a big unknown, unless TLC steps in and makes huge changes, I think its all over.


----------



## FmrBusinessBAnker (Feb 24, 2015)

bezi_NY said:


> A retired yellow escape hybrid. I've seen them running around the city. Painted black with spray paint. Total junk! You make less then yellow so deliver less than yellow[/QUOTE
> 
> Spray paint?? The way the business is going I am not surprised. Smh.


----------

